# Metal Stand



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all,
does anyone here know of anyone that makes metal stands ? 

thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's a member here who had some ads - I think his ID is crawdaddy?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> There's a member here who had some ads - I think his ID is crawdaddy?


AHH you the man ! found it, thanks.

PS. your stand/tank looking really nice man, cant wait to see it up and running.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Miracles makes custom stands too, not sure what their turn around time is like these days though.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Miracles makes custom stands too, not sure what their turn around time is like these days though.


oh didnt know ! thanks chris,

will email them now, but I think with shipping and .. it will cost more than getting a local person building it . we'll see


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure where you're located but Miracles is in Orangeville.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

we can make you a custom stand if you want
were in scarborough


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

betatetra said:


> we can make you a custom stand if you want
> were in scarborough


PM sent, thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> oh didnt know ! thanks chris,
> 
> will email them now, but I think with shipping and .. it will cost more than getting a local person building it . we'll see


Miracles isn't cheap either, but their quality is top-notch.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Miracles isn't cheap either, but their quality is top-notch.


yea I know what you mean, but to be honest, I want a metal stand, and later on I'm going to add doors and painted wood on the sides to cover it up, so dont really care how it looks, as long as its strong  lol

I cant trust my carpentering skills to make the whole thing myself so need a solid stand to work with.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

What size? I have a custom fabricator that is really good. But not cheap. Not as expensive as Miracles. And built in Markham.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Do any of you guys know if it is possible to have a metal stand that can disassemble into two pieces but still structurally sound with a full tank on it afterwords?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes you can. They are called knock down. And they are much more expensive as there is a lot more labour and material involved.

BTW. My fabricator solid welds the joints all the way around. Not just tacks them together. If you do not know the difference. On a tacked one there are holes water can get into and will rot out the joint. That cannot happen to one that is solid welded all around. There are no holes. 

I can also build you a wood stand. Very nice or just average. Depending on your budget.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Im basically looking for a metal stand made from square metal, AS STRONG AS POSSIBLE lol theres going to be an aquarium on top of it lol (makes no sense to me when ppl ask how strong do you want it to be ! lol )

plans have kinda changed and I'll be needing a custom metal stand, 54"long, and 24 inches wide. I also like the stand to be tall, so I can place the aquarium at height of 35-38" off the ground (so enough room for skimmer and sump as well) tank will be about 140 US Gallons.

I have many friends who can make me a wooden stand, but Im worried about salt water getting on it ! metal can be painted to not rot I think ? so need a solid metal stand. 

Aquatic Designs, I work at markham too  would you be able to let me know how I can get a quote from those guys ? or any pics of previous work ? 

thanks all


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

ray, we can make solid weld,square box metal that can function as you want it to.
email me with exact dimensions and needs for a price quote.


----------

